# Guppy Fish



## cowgirl1991 (May 19, 2010)

I just recently got 4 guppies. I read everything about treating the tank and all that, followed all the directions.
The tank is 10 gallon has gravels, 2 fake plants, alittle rock decor thing, and a filter.
I bought the fish sunday, one started acting strange monday, flipping around everywhere in the tank laying on its side etc. I seperated it, it died tuesday by the time I got home. Tuesday evening one of the others is acting very strange just kinda floating on the top of the tank. It swims around slowly but doesnt seem to have any energy, wont eat, wont go to the bottom of the tank. Really like staying by the sides of the tank and the filter ontop. Doesnt seem to be breathing fast, I dont see anything wrong with its scales, no white spots that I've noticed. 
I really don't want to loose this fish, any suggestions on what could be wrong with it or what I can do for it?

The other 2 are zooming around and are acting fine. Their very energetic.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

sounds like internal parasites. i hear feeding them fishfood mashed with a lil garlic does wonders. alternately you could treat with paparizo.


----------



## cowgirl1991 (May 19, 2010)

I can try that but the sick one wont eat so how am I going to get it to eat that?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can't.

Your fish are suffering from transfer shock, and soon you'll have to contend with New Tank Syndrome.

The really sick one will probably not make it, but you never know. The others should be fine for now, but hard times are coming.

Get yourself a bottle of something called "Stability" by Seachem. It will solve your problems.


----------



## cowgirl1991 (May 19, 2010)

I've already did everything everyones said for the tank, left it set, treated it, etc. I don't know what else I can by putting things in the tank. I already have that stuff. I don't know maybe it was just off fish.
That one died, the other 2 are fine for now.
Thanks


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Here is an excellent link, scroll down and you will see all the symptoms, maybe you can come up with something by the symptoms of your fish. Sorry that's all I got.

http://madhunag.tripod.com/diseases.html


----------

